# Higienópolis/São Paulo – Se deslumbrem com um pedacinho da exclusividade aristocrata da capital paulistana pelas lentes de Emanuel Paiva.



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

jvitor2012 said:


> Higienópolis é um dos bairros mais lindos que já vi no Brasil. É nota 10 em praticamente tudo (limpeza, arborização, calçadas, construções...). Muito lindo mesmo. Parabéns, Emanuel!


Sim, é tudo isso mesmo. Por isso, é o meu predileto!  
Poucos bairros no Brasil tem o charme de Higienópolis!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

jguima said:


> Só agora pude ver como mais calma a opulência do thread, rsrs... Higienópolis reúne tudo o que há de melhor e já sinalizado em comentários anteriores, fiquei chapado com as mansões!. Parabéns Paiva, continue viajando e nos brindando com threads de tão bom gosto.


Muito obrigado, meu amigo!
Posso lhe garantir que o bairro "in loco" é mais belo. As fotos reproduzem um pouco do charme e beleza.
Forte abraço!


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Lindo thread ! Como não gostar de Higienópolis? Impossível, somente se a pessoa não gostar de coisa boa. Um bairro de nível mas também com vida e pedonal: não é qualquer lugar do Brasil que tem isso.

Obs: fotos by Emanuel com novos novos formato e tamanho, mas com a mesma qualidade de confecção e conteúdo


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

O Palacete que o impressionou pertenceu à Dona Veridiana da Silva Prado, uma das mais notáveis aristocratas paulistanas do século XIX. A residência era frequentada por artistas, intelectuais, nobres e membros da família real, dentre os quais o imperador Pedro II e a princesa Isabel.

Filha do Barão de Iguape, conhecido mercador de escravos, Veridiana dedicou-se à caridade e obras sociais. Seu primogênito, Antônio da Silva Prado, foi o primeiro prefeito da cidade de São Paulo.

O imóvel pertence ao Iate Clube de Santos.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Nababesco said:


> O Palacete que o impressionou pertenceu à Dona Veridiana da Silva Prado, uma das mais notáveis aristocratas paulistanas do século XIX. A residência era frequentada por artistas, intelectuais, nobres e membros da família real, dentre os quais o imperador Pedro II e a princesa Isabel.
> 
> Filha do Barão de Iguape, conhecido mercador de escravos, Veridiana dedicou-se à caridade e obras sociais. Seu primogênito, Antônio da Silva Prado, foi o primeiro prefeito da cidade de São Paulo.
> 
> O imóvel pertence ao Iate Clube de Santos.


Gostei da aula de história! Eu sabia que a mansão pertenceu a alguém muito abastado e influente. Me vi tentado a quase entrar e tirar mais fotos...rs

Obrigado pela visita e pelas explicações.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

portoimagem-II said:


> Lindo thread ! Como não gostar de Higienópolis? Impossível, somente se a pessoa não gostar de coisa boa. Um bairro de nível mas também com vida e pedonal: não é qualquer lugar do Brasil que tem isso.
> 
> Obs: fotos by Emanuel com novos novos formato e tamanho, mas com a mesma qualidade de confecção e conteúdo


Meu amigo, bem descreveste o nobre bairro. Para quem diz que nas cercanias do centro de SP só tem cracudos, ladrões e moradores de rua, Higienópolis está ai para desmistificar esse bordão. 
Obrigado pela visita!


----------



## Alecm (Jan 21, 2011)

As mansões remanescentes dão charme e personalidade ao bairro. Sem dúvida um dos melhores bairros de São Paulo.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Alecm said:


> As mansões remanescentes dão charme e personalidade ao bairro. Sem dúvida um dos melhores bairros de São Paulo.


Exatamente!

Grato pela visita!


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Parabéns Emanuel, mais uma vez arrebentou! O thread ficou ótimo. Não conhecia bem o bairro. Realmente muito aristocrático e elegante. Bem lindos, mas sem muita firula, dialogam muito bem com o entorno e mesmo as mansões convivem bem com eles. Bairro bem pedonal e agradável!


----------



## LucasPaulista (Aug 11, 2013)

Linda SP

Amo SP nos dias de verão, menos quando dá 13h e do nada o tempo vira com altos relâmpagos e a tempestade que para a cidade!! Ótimas fotos!


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

A melhor região de São Paulo. A arborização é única.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Anderson carioca said:


> Parabéns Emanuel, mais uma vez arrebentou! O thread ficou ótimo. Não conhecia bem o bairro. Realmente muito aristocrático e elegante. Bem lindos, mas sem muita firula, dialogam muito bem com o entorno e mesmo as mansões convivem bem com eles. Bairro bem pedonal e agradável!


Anderson,

Exatamente! Um bairro perfeito próximo ao centro. O precinho não deve ser nada convidativo rs

Obrigado pela visita!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

LucasPaulista said:


> Linda SP
> 
> Amo SP nos dias de verão, menos quando dá 13h e do nada o tempo vira com altos relâmpagos e a tempestade que para a cidade!! Ótimas fotos!


Sampa tem essas coisas de mudança de tempo mesmo, pois senti isso na pele depois de 40 vezes visitando a nossa maior capital rs


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Vonney said:


> A melhor região de São Paulo. A arborização é única.


Sim. A arborização diáloga com o bairro como um todo. Poucos bairros têm essa capacidade.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Eu adoro Higienópolis! As ruas arborizadas, com belas mansões e prédios com bom gosto, espero que assim se preserve!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Eu adoro Higienópolis! As ruas arborizadas, com belas mansões e prédios com bom gosto, espero que assim se preserve!


Provavelmente irá se preservar. O bairro uma pérola junto ao centro de Sampa.

[Off topic]
_Tenho um amigo forista em SP que disse que ninguém usa SAMPA para se referir a São Paulo; ninguém que eu digo sao os paulistanos. Aqui no Rio usamos Sampa. Parece que a canção do Caetano Veloso fez mais sucesso aqui...rs_


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Manu Jones! 
Mais um ótimo thread! 
Higienópolis realmente é agradável, caminhar por ruas arborizadas faz uma enorme diferença, ainda mais com mansões tão lindas.
E também adorei a história do casarão, contada pelo Nababesco (adorei o nick tb).
Lembra disso, @Lucas Souza RF ?

Parabéns e obrigada por compartilhar com a gente, migo..
Bjks!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Déa_ said:


> Manu Jones!
> Mais um ótimo thread!
> Higienópolis realmente é agradável, caminhar por ruas arborizadas faz uma enorme diferença, ainda mais com mansões tão lindas.
> E também adorei a história do casarão, contada pelo Nababesco (adorei o nick tb).
> ...


Manu Jones ja está ficando velho e cansado. 🤣

Mas ainda me resta fôlego para mais passeios pelo Brasil. HAHAHA

Obrigado pela visita, grande amiga.


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Parabéns pelo thread Manu! Ficou muito bom. Higienópolis é o meu bairro preferido de São Paulo. Se eu fosse morar nesta metrópole e tivesse bala na agulha com certeza seria a minha primeira opção. Os edifícios com vista para o Vale do Pacaembu são meu sonho de consumo. hehe Eu também amo as casas mais antigas que sobraram e os lindos residenciais construídos entre as décadas de 40 e 60, como é o caso do condomínio Bretagne ( fotografado por vc) e do Louveira.


----------



## DNA Mitocondrial (Sep 4, 2018)

Com todo respeito, mas seu nome grafado em letras garrafais (e amarelas) em todas as fotos me fez perder o interesse em conferir as fotografias e a thread.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Parabéns pelo thread Manu! Ficou muito bom. Higienópolis é o meu bairro preferido de São Paulo. Se eu fosse morar nesta metrópole e tivesse bala na agulha com certeza seria a minha primeira opção. Os edifícios com vista para o Vale do Pacaembu são meu sonho de consumo. hehe Eu também amo as casas mais antigas que sobraram e os lindos residenciais construídos entre as décadas de 40 e 60, como é o caso do condomínio Bretagne ( fotografado por vc) e do Louveira.


Que bom que gostou do bairro! É uma delícia caminhar pelas ruas do bairro. Estava calor, mas valeu muito a pena!

Obrigado pela visita!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

DNA Mitocondrial said:


> Com todo respeito, mas seu nome grafado em letras garrafais (e amarelas) em todas as fotos me fez perder o interesse em conferir as fotografias e a thread.


Não sabia que o meu nome causava tanta aversão nas pessoas! Não é de hoje que eu ponho a marca d'água identificando o criador do thread. Aliás, todos fazem isso! 
Mas não se preocupe porque as pessoas que gostaram do meu trabalho certamente nem observaram o meu nome, mas focaram nas fotos!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Adoro esse bairro, vizinho da Consolação, pertinho do Centro. Adoro ir da República até a Paulista cortando o Higienópolis a pé. Haa e adoro ir na feira ao lado do cemitério da Consolação. Aí depois vou subindo pela Av Angelica...


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Douglas Alberto said:


> Adoro esse bairro, vizinho da Consolação, pertinho do Centro. Adoro ir da República até a Paulista cortando o Higienópolis a pé. Haa e adoro ir na feira ao lado do cemitério da Consolação. Aí depois vou subindo pela Av Angelica...


Santa Cecília fica tão perto de Higienópolis que parecem irmãos gêmeos guardadas as devidas proporções. Santa Cecília é um bairro mal falado especialmente depois da construção do Minhocão, mas o bairro tem partes boas também. 

Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Max Jalapão (May 11, 2010)

Higienopolis é um bairro fodástico em Sampa, muito agradável....Parabéns pelas fotos.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Max Jalapão said:


> Higienopolis é um bairro fodástico em Sampa, muito agradável....Parabéns pelas fotos.


Concordo integralmente!

Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Cratus (Jun 19, 2013)

A pura vista não me parece bairro de rico. Mas eu gosto da arborização e organização.


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Cratus said:


> A pura vista não me parece bairro de rico. Mas eu gosto da arborização e organização.


Mas para vc o que seria um bairro de rico? N entendi muito bem este seu argumento.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Cratus said:


> A pura vista não me parece bairro de rico. Mas eu gosto da arborização e organização.


Mas é um bairro de ricos. Se você caminhar pelas ruas como eu caminhei vai perceber rs


----------



## Nat_Mac (Nov 1, 2008)

Parabéns pelo thread, amigo! Ficou muito show! 👏👏👏


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Nat_Mac said:


> Parabéns pelo thread, amigo! Ficou muito show!


Que bom que gostou. Foi um thread sem planejamento algum...hahaha 
Mas como o bairro é fotogênico a tarefa ficou mais fácil rs


----------



## Cratus (Jun 19, 2013)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Mas é um bairro de ricos. Se você caminhar pelas ruas como eu caminhei vai perceber rs


Eu sei disso kkk E é um dos mais agradáveis de Sampa. Você conseguiu captar essa característica muito bem. Parabéns pelo tópico.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Cratus said:


> Eu sei disso kkk E é um dos mais agradáveis de Sampa. Você conseguiu captar essa característica muito bem. Parabéns pelo tópico.


Obrigado pelo prestigiar o thread.


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Excelente trabalho, Emanuel!



Déa_ said:


> Manu Jones!
> Mais um ótimo thread!
> Higienópolis realmente é agradável, caminhar por ruas arborizadas faz uma enorme diferença, ainda mais com mansões tão lindas.
> E também adorei a história do casarão, contada pelo Nababesco (adorei o nick tb).
> ...


Com certeza hehe


----------



## Next91 (Dec 22, 2020)

Oi Amigo,

Senti falta dos prédios modernistas da Praça Vila Boim e da rua Piauí. Também da Vila Penteado (o palacete mais bonito do bairro).

Chegou a conhecer este lugares? Ou o Parque Buenos Aires?

Abs


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucas Souza RF said:


> Excelente trabalho, Emanuel!
> 
> 
> 
> Com certeza hehe


Obrigado, Lukita.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Next91 said:


> Oi Amigo,
> 
> Senti falta dos prédios modernistas da Praça Vila Boim e da rua Piauí. Também da Vila Penteado (o palacete mais bonito do bairro).
> 
> ...


Então, eu fiz um thread meteórico (rs...), pois não explorei o bairro como deveria por não conhecê-lo perfeitamente. Inclusive eu escrevi isso noutra parte. Na verdade, eu não me programei para fotografar o bairro; foi algo totalmente aleatório. Eu estava de bobeira no hotel e me deu vontade de fotografar. Me veio Higienópolis na mente e parti pra lá. O Parque Buenos Aires estava fechado por conta dessa praga (covid-19) e não pode visita-lo.


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Mas é um bairro de ricos. Se você caminhar pelas ruas como eu caminhei vai perceber rs


Dá pra sentir o cheiro do dinheiro? rs

Muito bom ver threads como esse por aqui, obrigado


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello_World said:


> Dá pra sentir o cheiro do dinheiro? rs
> 
> Muito bom ver threads como esse por aqui, obrigado


Vlw. Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## FromRio (Jul 17, 2011)

Lindas viagens do meu vizinho rico e bairro preferido em São Paulo.



raul lopes said:


> exatamente como vc disse amigo ... fazer threads da um trabalho danado .. mas é enriquecedor e vc acaba descobrindo o quao lindo é o nosso brasil e nossas cidades...
> 
> vc descreveu o brasil de um modo espetacular .. somos um continente de fonte inesgotavel de belezas... INCRIVEL ..
> 
> ...


Correção: a Rua São Vicente de Paulo já fica na Santa Cecília (assim como Tupi, Veiga Filho, Albuquerque Lins, Baronesa de Itu, Conselheiro Brotero e outras). A Avenida Higienópolis faz a divisa de bairro com a Santa Cecília e a General Jardim com a Vila Buarque.


----------

